

Codecademy and the Future of (Not) Learning to Code - 2arrs2ells
http://www.hackeducation.com/2011/10/28/codecademy-and-the-future-of-not-learning-to-code

======
2arrs2ells
This blog post makes me wonder if Codecademy will end up dealing with the
setup type issues that plague beginning coders - i.e. setting up a web server,
getting the right Ruby package installed, how to debug and find the missing
semicolon, etc.

In my estimation, those barriers are all a lot higher than the actual logic or
syntax of programming.

